# Christmas cockatiels



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This will be my 1st christmas with my birds and i have no idea what to get them

what christmas food can i do? 

I love pics of them aswell
http://www.supercoolpets.com/pictures/Christmas%20Cockatiel-.jpg 
http://atypicalgirl.wordpress.com/2008/12/20/live-cockatiel-christmas-tree-decor/
http://thejunglestore.blogspot.com/2007/12/christmas-cockatiel.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SXd0xkpqvo <---- :lol:

Any ideas?

Have you got anything planned for your tiel, presents food?

:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, those pictures are cute.

I don't know, I get my pets some treats for Christmas or a toy, usually both because they are spoiled.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

With the ornaments on my tree I have a pink tree, and I have bird ornaments. Since I am going to Disney this month I'm gonna prolly pick up a few things for my tree maybe an ornament for each of them to add to it and a stocking probably. Not sure yet thinking I'm only allowed to spend 30$ there this time I'm gonna ask my mom if I can use 2 months ahead. Since we wouldn't be going back for a while, and I do mean a good while.

But I plan on getting them a stocking toys and treats this year for my 4.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine always get new toys and treats. As for Christmas food, do you mean, what can you let them eat that people have at Christmas? Sweet potatoes, turkey, some mashed potatoes (not gravy, too fatty). My Quakers love mashed potatoes, and Freddie sings to it, but will take a couple of bites, too. LOL Freddie sings to most treats before he eats them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> LOL Freddie sings to most treats before he eats them.


Bless him lol I havent tried them on mashed potato but i will now
they wouldnt touch hard boiled egg untill i mixed it with veg and seed


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

For Christmas my birds will be getting.........

Well I guess I have to find something they don't already have ... lol. (VERY spoilt birds)

Oh I know !
Might get them a GIANT seed bell. The ones made for AVIARYs and lots of birds...LOL
They have this new thing of when I put seed hanging treats in the cage. They sit there and rip it all appart till only the plastic/or/wire part in the middle is left! They don't even eat the seeds in the process. They just like pulling them appart. That will be fun entertainment for them on christmas day! Bet it won't even last all day between these two!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Giant seed bell, iv only seen tiny ones. Hmmm might look for it 
Most pet shops around here is for mainly cats and dogs  hardly anything for birds unless its for a wild bird


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I love that Christmas cape....


----------

